# Replacing Landscaping Tie Retaining Wall



## chadtheanimal (Feb 17, 2008)

I have the basically the same situation and have been searching for an answer. Hopefully someone on here can answer this for both of us. I was hoping to put the landscaping blocks on top of the edge of the sidewalk slab. The slab is pretty level and I thought I could just use mortar on the bottom row to get it perfectly level. The wall I am building will only be two feet tall and the sidewalk would be a solid foundation. 

The only problem I see is that the bottom row is not below ground like all the installation guides for the blocks suggest but since the bottom row would be mortared to sidewalk, hopefully that would bypass that requirement.

Anybody have any suggestions for us? 

Thanks in advance!


----------

